# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  طراجی سایت ، سئو و بهینه سازی

## PARTIAWEB

با سلام
گروه ها و کانال های فعال ما در تلگرام


گروه php programmers


https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzwdIPfIpj4prvgvyQ


گروه سئو و بهینه سازی


https://telegram.me/joinchat/BIOMpzv0bCHVpJ_L-eI1JQ


کانال اسکریپت و کدهای رایگان


@nullscript
کانال سئو و بهینه سازی


@searchoptimization


داستان های آموزنده (مدیریتی)
@infostory


توجه کنید گروه ها به صورت سوپر گروه می باشد و باید حتما تلگرام شما به آخرین نسخه آپدیت شده باشد .

----------

